# RXTX und 64bit



## tobi193 (25. Okt 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit RXTX. Und zwar funktioniert es nicht auf meinem Windows 7 64bit Rechner. Zumindest nicht als .jar verpackt. Innerhalb von Netbeans läuft es prima. Ich kann super mit der seriellen Schnittstelle kommunizieren.
Auf der RXTX Seite steht, dass die neuste Version rxtx 2.2pre2 (prerelease) auch 64bit unterstützen soll. Jedoch kommt dennoch der Fehler: 
	
	
	
	





```
Can't load IA 32-bit .dll on a AMD 64-bit platform thrown while loading gnu.io.RXTXCommDriver
```
, allerdings nur bei einem Start außerhalb der IDE.
Aber wie kann es sein, dass es in der IDE geht und außerhalb nicht ?

Edit sagt: Wie es doch immer so ist, merkt man den Fehler erst wenn man hier gepostet hat. Man muss natürlich die rxtxSerial.dll aus dem Win64 Ordner in das Hauptverzeichnis schieben. Aber kann nicht RXTX automatisch irgendwie erkennen ob ein 32 oder 64bit System verwendet wird ? Jinput tut das ja auch.

viele Grüße


----------



## tobi193 (26. Okt 2010)

Offensichtlich weiß niemand bescheid. Aber ich bin auf die Idee gekommen einfach beim Start des Programms zu prüfen ob der Nutzer 32 oder 64bit hat. Dementsprechend könnte dann die richtige .dll kopiert werden. 

Aber wie kann man das zur Laufzeit feststellen ? Ich habe über google nichts gefunden.


----------

